
Quirky Just Filed for Bankruptcy - sageabilly
http://gizmodo.com/quirky-just-filed-for-bankruptcy-1732333772
======
ChuckMcM
There was a discussion before that this was a probable outcome. One of the
links in the story is to this story : [http://gizmodo.com/why-is-my-smart-
home-so-fucking-dumb-1684...](http://gizmodo.com/why-is-my-smart-home-so-
fucking-dumb-1684949715) which talks about Wink and how poorly it performed
for the author.

It struck me that once again things had reached an imbalance between design
and engineering. When that happens either something is reliable as a tank and
impossible to use (too much engineering, not enough design) or beautiful to
look at and massively unreliable (too much design, not enough engineering). It
takes both.

